# Clutch spring noise



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Anyone experienced it or had serviced? I get a "cling" like a spring snapping whenever I push on the clutch. Very loud I almost feel like I busted something with every push. 
Took it to the dealer and nothing found. Guess I have to wait till things break before anything gets fixed.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Nothing here, mine is very smooth.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

This happened to me, although i didn't hear a spring noise i could pretty much feel a click when i pressed it. This only happens every once in a while with mine, not enough for me to complain about. Im curious as to which model and how many miles are on your cruze? Mines an eco with only 3500 miles on it. This just recently started to happen to mine.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Mine occasionally makes a very audible "bang/crunch" noise when I let off. It's done it since I've had the car, with no ill effects.


----------



## Xenocamry (Jun 11, 2011)

I had the spring noise. They replaced the pedals. Also had a persistent squeaky clutch pedal, the had to replace the entire linkage to correct.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

1.8 with 11000 miles now. It didn't do it until recently so hopefully it's not a sign of things to come.

Xeno, did they replace it the first time you took it in and what was the cause?


----------



## Xenocamry (Jun 11, 2011)

I brought it in for the squeak, i thought the sporting noise was normal. The first visit they replaced all the pedals and deemed then faulty (sure to the supporting noise). It didn't fix the squeak though, the pedals had excessive lateral play, took a few visits for them to replace the entire linkage.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Yup I guess that's what it's going to take. A few more trips.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I have this problem as well and I thought it had something to do with the linkage getting kinked or whatever. I don't get the noise every time, just once out of every 5 times maybe. I'll have to take it in and mention the linkage.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Been too busy the last few Weeks but it's become more constant. Taking it in this week.

Let me know you're outcome.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

4piecekit said:


> I have this problem as well and I thought it had something to do with the linkage getting kinked or whatever. I don't get the noise every time, just once out of every 5 times maybe. I'll have to take it in and mention the linkage.




4piecekitm,
I would suggest that you take your vehicle into your local dealership and have them look into this for you. If you would like me to contact your dealer and set up an appointment for you please send me a PM with your name, phone number, VIN and the name of your dealership. Either way, please keep me posted on this. If you have any additional questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Mick said:


> Been too busy the last few Weeks but it's become more constant. Taking it in this week.
> 
> Let me know you're outcome.




Mick,
I would like you to keep me posted on your progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

my 12 1lt rs does that too on the random... thought the spring was gonna snap!


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Yea Mick let me know what you find out. I have the next few days off and might try to get it in. I hate the sound of it - thinking it's going to snap too!


----------



## foranpdx (Apr 5, 2012)

My 2012 1LT RS has just started doing this in the past few days. It's not everytime I push in the clutch. I'll be calling the service department today.


----------



## foranpdx (Apr 5, 2012)

foranpdx said:


> My 2012 1LT RS has just started doing this in the past few days. It's not everytime I push in the clutch. I'll be calling the service department today.


I took it in to the Service Department today and the clutch spring assembly needs to be replaced.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

foranpdx said:


> I took it in to the Service Department today and the clutch spring assembly needs to be replaced.




foranpdx,
I am very sorry to hear that you have this issue on your new Cruze. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you need any assistance or have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## arcticcatmatt (May 14, 2012)

My 2012 eco did this starting at 2,000 miles. I had to go to my dealer a total of 7 times for this. 
1. Had to bring it in so they could hear it
2. Had to bring it back so they could put a new spring in it
3. Had to bring it back as the noise didn't go away and they told me to leave it for the day. They couldn't hear it and told me to pick it up. 
4. Noise still there driving me nuts. I brought it back again and put a tech in the car so I could drive it around the parking lot and show him. He heard it and the squeaky wheel and asked me to leave it there. At the end of the day they were too busy to get to it and called me to pick it up. 
5. I call a week later. They say they have no idea how to fix it since there is no bulletin. They tell me to call GM and have GM contact them. I kinda thought that was there job. This car is 2 months old. I contact GM on fbook and they contact the dealer. 
6. Dealer orders new pedal assembly (just like I asked them to do awhile ago!) per GM's instruction. They ask me to bring it over the next day. I bring it over and they tell me they ordered the part to late and to bring my car back the next day. 
7. I bring my car back, they put in the new assembly, car is fine and no more clutch pedal noise. Dealer asks me to fill out my survey on them as completely satisfied. LOL

I am praying the noise doesn't come back. Nothing more annoying than a 6 speed car that you drive for over an hour a day making a noise almost every time you press the clutch. Dealing with the dealer over issues like that on a brand new car is aggravating.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

arcticcatmatt said:


> My 2012 eco did this starting at 2,000 miles. I had to go to my dealer a total of 7 times for this.
> 1. Had to bring it in so they could hear it
> 2. Had to bring it back so they could put a new spring in it
> 3. Had to bring it back as the noise didn't go away and they told me to leave it for the day. They couldn't hear it and told me to pick it up.
> ...




rcticcatmatt,
I am happy to hear that your dealer was able to get this issue resolved for you. When you contact GM on FB did they provide you with a SR # (Service Request#)? If they did would you please send it to me in a PM so I can look into your case? I look forward to hearing back from you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## missyscruze2011 (Sep 17, 2011)

I had my clutch assembly replaced and when they did it they broe my blend door, busted my blend door motor and the bottom of my steering shroud. It is not normal, I had a final repair done on my car cause I went through trying to claim under the Maine Lemon law the state in which I live in, and when they did the final repair they told me that this was normal, um why would I watch the service men bring in another standard cruze and then tell me it isn't normal!!! I would push it!!!


----------



## "SM17" (Jan 19, 2013)

First thing in the morning, shifting from 1st to 2nd gear this happens. Its the only time this happens, but every time.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

"SM17" said:


> First thing in the morning, shifting from 1st to 2nd gear this happens. Its the only time this happens, but every time.


If you can duplicate it for the dealer, they can fix it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I totally forgot about this issue. Don't recall when it was fixed but I no longer have the spring pop. I'll have to check my service receipts to see if they fixed it or it stopped on it's own.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Mick said:


> I totally forgot about this issue. Don't recall when it was fixed but I no longer have the spring pop. I'll have to check my service receipts to see if they fixed it or it stopped on it's own.


any update on that mick? want to know what to tell my dealer when i bring her in..


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nope looks like it stopped on it's own. Maybe I word down the spring or piece it was catching hehe


----------

